# Knock Knock...........



## Pops

Well, I thought I should probably come in here and let you know that our first little one is on their way!!!!!

We are absolutely over the moon and could not be any happier.

I would like to say a special thank you to Lisa for getting me through yesterday - she is a truly amazing friend and I will always be greatful.

Also, a special thanks to my Boofs, you know why :hugs:

So yeah, we are having a baby!!!!!!!!!!

And do you know what else, as far as we can work out beanie was concieved during our Brighton weekend at "our" hotel :cloud9:

xxx

ps: only our folks know for now so those on my FB, please don't say anything!!!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

:happydance:

:kiss: 

I couldnt be happier! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Congrats!


----------



## polo_princess

Oh WOW just in time for the wedding!! Massive congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

huge congratulations :hugs:
One BFP im definatley happy to see :D


----------



## lauren-kate

Congratulations :)


----------



## dizzyspells

OMG!!!! Aww hunni I am so happy for you!!!Huge congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG! IM SO HAPPY!! :) - looks like its gonna be making a bundle now ;) x x congratulation sweeetheart i dont know any one more deserving! x :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

:happydance: congratulations xx


----------



## mrscookie

:O

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You know something......... I freaking knew it!!!!! After our pm's yesterday lmao, I dunno I just knew it!!!

super duperrrrrr
x
xxxxxxx


----------



## Pops

melbo said:


> :O
> 
> congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You know something......... I freaking knew it!!!!! After our pm's yesterday lmao, I dunno I just knew it!!!
> 
> super duperrrrrr
> x
> xxxxxxx

:rofl: I text Lisa when you were PMing me!!!!!!

I just couldnt tell anyone until we had told out folks!!

I was bursting to tell you when you were asking though!!

xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

omg!!! :yipee:
that is absolutely fantastic news!!!! i am so happy for you!!! 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:hugs: xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

congrats


----------



## mrscookie

lmfao!!!!!! 

It was so strange that I had the urge to pm you. Oh man im so chuffed for you. Well as I said in the pm's, you can get dresses altered easily like my sister did. LMAO
xxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Yaaay congratulations! :D xxx


----------



## AC81

Congratulations!!!! X x


----------



## Squidge

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jessa

Congrats! Absolutely wonderful news!


----------



## Freyasmum

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Congratulations Pops!!!


----------



## Sweetie

So happy for you :hugs: great news!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Woop!!! Congrats!!


----------



## alio

ha ha ha. Any funnier than that mate? So pleased for you! Ha ha!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Digging the new ticker BTW Pops! :D

x


----------



## Pops

alio said:


> ha ha ha. Any funnier than that mate? So pleased for you! Ha ha!

:lol: thanks babe!!!!

And me for you!!!

xxx


----------



## chrisymills08

congradulations
x


----------



## bunnyg82

Congrats hun x


----------



## EstelSeren

Congratulations hon! That's amazing news!! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## kelly2903

oh wow paula that is the best news every you have waited so long and been so patient bless you i am soooo pleased for you hunni yay yay yay well done woooooo hoooo we are in the 1st tri together yay yay xxxxxx


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :kiss: Now go make a home in Pregnancy Journals - I need a sit down after visiting all these forums :rofl: I'll bring cake......:flower: 

xxx


----------



## Lou

OMG PoP's Congrats... you know what... how random, i was on BnB before (When I added you on Facebook) and I was thinking... Ive got a funny feeling that 'pops' is preggers... So Im made up to see your BFP!!! Congrats hunni!! YaY!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

congrats hun!! :yipee: 

xx


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: So excited for you congrats xxxx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations hun. x


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratuatlions sweetie it couldn't have happened to a nice couple!!! xx


----------



## FEDup1981

Brilliant news, congrats!! xxx


----------



## nessajane

OMG Huge Congrats to you both hunni!!!! Im so pleased for you :cloud9: x x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Pops, my dear friend,
No words can describe how happy i am for you! This news has really made my weekend! Welcome the the next chapter of you life hunni.
Will be following you every step of the way
lots of loves
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Sovereign

Fantastic! x


----------



## Hobnob

OMG! I went to read your journal, as I've not stalked you for a while and read the update for 23rd Nov and saw your siggy with a pregnancy ticker!

Huge congratulations! I'm so so pleased for you!


----------



## XKatX

Oh wow, thats fantastic news!! Congrats hun, you deserve it!!:hugs:


----------



## Eoz

Aww Pops darling.I am so over the moon for you i really am.Wow will you still get wed?


:cry: I could have been bump buddies but now I am going to stalk you :happydance:


Tons of love babes xxxxx


----------



## lozzy21

What, how did i miss thins?

Congratulations :D


----------



## _Hope_

Many many congratulations, wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## Dimbo

lozzy21 said:


> What, how did i miss thins?
> 
> Congratulations :D

Exactly what I was about to write!

Congratulations sweetie :flower::kiss::happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

melbo said:


> :O
> 
> congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You know something......... I freaking knew it!!!!! After our pm's yesterday lmao, I dunno I just knew it!!!
> 
> super duperrrrrr
> x
> xxxxxxx

I knew it after Lisa's cryptic FB status...

Huge congrats :) xx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance::dance::headspin::yipee:

I am soooooooo happy for you :D 

... Your baby came to my wedding :haha:

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations darling, I am over the moon for you. :hugs:


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations x


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations!


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: huge congratulations sweetie! so pleased for you :dance:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## bluebell

Congrats on your bfp!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## honey08

massive congrats :dance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## kintenda

Congratulations Pops, you really deserve this big fat BFP! So pleased for you! xx


----------



## clairebear

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so pleased for you :D


----------



## DonnaBallona

Congratulations Bird!

Welcome to the craziest 9 months of your life!!! :cloud9:


----------



## bubbles

congrats hun xx


----------



## T'elle

WOWZERS!! so pleased for u hun i reallllly am :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## sam's mum

:wohoo: Just wanted to say congratulations again :yipee: So happy for you both - you'll be amazing parents :wohoo: 

Hopefully see you for a proper catch up soon! x x x


----------



## Becky

I screamed in the middle of my work xmas do when you text me!

I am soo happy for you and Tim! 

Will have to find some alcohol free wine to go with our chinese! x


----------



## cazza22

big congrats hun x x


----------



## Mamafy

:yipee: Oh hunny Massive Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

congrats hun xxxx


----------



## Deb_baby

congratulations chick to you and your fella! you'll make fab parents!!


----------



## shampain

Congratulations!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Linzi

OMG Ive only been away 2 daysw and missed this?????????????

huge huge congrats hun soo happy for you :) x


----------



## Sparky0207

How did I miss this?! Huge congrats Pops xxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## Laura--x

OMG! i cant blieve i didnt see this before now!

Im SO happy for you hun!! You really deserve this!
xx


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## ALY

Awww babes iv only just seen this :blush:

congratulations to both of you and have a happy 9 months babe :hugs::hugs:


----------



## taperjeangirl

yay!!!! Congratulations my love!!!!!! So so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## lollylou1

OMG i only just seen this hun massive congratulations

Lou
xxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## butterflies

:happydance::cloud9::dance::yipee:

Oh Pops!!!!!!!!!!!! Trust me to be away and miss this!!!!!! :happydance: O am over the moon for you guys, huge congratulations!!!!!!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Jem

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! xxxx


----------



## ellismum

Great news, congratulations x x x


----------



## embojet

Congratulations!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## michelle&neo

congrats x


----------



## pip holder

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
Yaaaaaaaaaaay!! Massive congratulations to you both :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

